# How long will my yellow wrasse hide?



## tomtong

We bought a yellow wrasse about 3" long. My blue damsel is chasing it most of the time after we released it. About an hour later, it disappeared. My LFS said that it will hide under the sand when frightened. 
My question is how long it takes to come out for food? It's been three weeks after we brought it home and wondering how much longer.
Thanks


----------



## Taipan

It really depends on how aggressive the damsel is. It could take a few more weeks. Yellow wrasses are fairly timid until they adapt. At the first sign of trouble it will either dart and jump or most likely dig itself into the substrate. You may want to keep your overflows and top of the aquarium covered. 

The upside - when/if it adapts; you'll find it will sleep and hide like clockwork everyday. The ones I've kept will sleep and hide within 15mins of the same time every day.


----------



## Tim

It may be coming out at night too, you never know. My leopard took a month to come out of the sand. Don't go digging for it, leave it be. It needs to feel safe, so make sure you have decent sand depth.

All I can say is keep an eye on the Damsel. If it is a real jerk to the other fish you may have to make a choice which one to keep or get a separate tank.

And one more thing, when it comes out of the sand finally they can be pretty skinny . Make sure to have some brine or PE mysis on hand that you can get into the tank. If you can, soak the food in some vitamins.


----------



## sig

tomtong said:


> We bought a yellow wrasse about 3" long. My blue damsel is chasing it most of the time after we released it. About an hour later, it disappeared. My LFS said that it will hide under the sand when frightened.
> My question is how long it takes to come out for food? It's been three weeks after we brought it home and wondering how much longer.
> Thanks


is it alive?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tomtong

sig said:


> is it alive?


I hope so. No sign of it so far.


----------



## altcharacter

a word of advice from a guy that had the same problem.

I had a blue damsel and I introduced two larger clowns. A few days later they clowns were dead due to the damsel bullying them to death. A month later I thought I would try again and the same damsel almost killed another two clowns.

Get rid of the damsel


----------



## tomtong

Finally I found a new home for the damsel. My yellow wrasse is still hiding after damsel left for a few days. Any trick to make it shows up?


----------



## one90gallontank

*yellow wrasse*

If the source of stress is no longer there and wrasse still not showing up, probably it is gone.


----------



## Tim

tomtong said:


> Finally I found a new home for the damsel. My yellow wrasse is still hiding after damsel left for a few days. Any trick to make it shows up?


Patience. A couple of days isn't a long time.

Have some food on hand.

And if it doesn't show up, hopefully a good CuC.


----------



## sig

is it hiding for almost a month (	09-19-2012, ) 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tomtong

I haven't seen it more than a month. Can I comb the sand to find it? Would I scare it to death?


----------



## Tim

Nope. Don't dig.

If it is still hiding, you are telling it that it isn't even safe in the sand.

And you may also dig stuff in the sand and release all sorts of stuff into the water.


----------



## tomtong

Okay. I will wait and hope it will show up soon.


----------



## Flame Angel

*yellow head wrasse*

has the fish show up yet? Any updates


----------



## tomtong

No sign of it. I don't have too much hope now.


----------

